# 10g low budget lowtech



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

so I have a 10gallon tank with a incadescent hood, large gravel, and no ferts ir co2, so I can't grow any plants, so I am getting a finnex stingray for a light, caribsea flora max(with sand on top) playsand(granpa uses it in all his tank its fish safe) and seachem flourish, and I am wondering if in the future I can add another stingray for better lighting or if theres another budget friendly led light that'll be better(no more then $45)
and I have been in the hobby for a few years so I am not a noob.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

They make screw in cfl bulbs that fit into incandescent fixtures. I think you can get 10w 6.7K at Wal-Mart for $10ish. Is your hood a double or, a single light unit? But, yes you can upgrade whenever. I would suggest you go ahead and get the best quality fixture you can afford. Also, you will want to get root tabs with NPK+Fe. The floramax by itself won't magically grow plants.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have had good luck with 2 twister lights on my 10g I think they are 10w a piece... get the minis they'll fit (barely) with the splash shield still in place


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

I tried CFL and they where very dim, the hood is a few years old and costs $10 so it sucks, and when I had CFL o had a bad algae problem, also I can't buy bulbs every 6 months or so, I am saving up for a $500 laptop

Bump: Oh and I am getting seachem flourish, wont that do the same as root tabs?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

aquariumlover10 said:


> Bump: Oh and I am getting seachem flourish, wont that do the same as root tabs?


Not necessarily. It depends on what type of plants you have. Also, just because a specific light looks "dim" to you doesn't mean it's "dim" to the plants. You didn't say anything about the color temperature(K) or the watts of the bulb you used either. If you were experiencing algae with the CFL you had did you try water changes? Do you have a test kit to test your water for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? How many fish are in the tank as well? Just some quests that can help us help you.

Bump: You don't HAVE to buy bulbs every six months. 9-12 is usually a good range. At $10 a bulb for the CFLs that will fit your hood that isn't much($20-$40 a year). I understand though if you are trying to save up for a laptop.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...14450K/205487810?N=5yc1vZbmatZ1z1131zZ1z132o7
Algae is probably from no ferts so poor plant growth.
These lights should be on for about 8-9 hrs.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

RaymondS. I think that bulb you linked will be too big for his fixture. This one will fit it though:

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Lights...Aquatic-Pets/10448675?type=shop-by-department


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I know you all are trying to help, but my hood is basically ruined anyway, I have 1sppash guard, 1 screw completely rusted out, and 1 of the reflectors is held on with hot glue, if u don't believe me I can get pictures, I need a new light, and I'm all for saving money but the bottom line is, I have large grain gravel so I can't grow crap in it, so I need to get the soil, sand, and a light and hood, it'll cost more then I have now, plus ferts and plants, I am a teen, I only have $65 and I've been saving up since the beginning of the year, it'll take another month till I can get the floramax and sand, then another month for plants, and ferts, and on top of that I am trying to start a YouTube channel and I bought everything, but the recording hardware isn't compatible with my hand-me-down windows 7 starter netbook with the graphics card of a flip phone so I have to get a new laptop because my parents always say "why did you water $150 on something you can't even use?!" So please just help me.
Is the stingray worth it? Or is there another led light that is better for the same price?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

If that's your case try this:

1) Use JUST sand(use grandpa's sand), root tabs and, liquid ferts (maybe $20 to get you started)
2) Ditch the hood, you don't NEED a hood (0$)
3) Get some clip on desk lamps from Wal-Mart http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Mainst...ays-Clip-Task-Lamp-Black/21500112?type=search ($14ish for two)
4) Two of the bulbs I linked you to, ($11ish)

That's $45ish dollars leaving around $20 for plants. You can get plants very cheap from the ROAK/FS forums on this site. Hope this helps and best luck.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

The Stingray will work fine on a 10g, but it depends on the plants you want to grow. It might be too much light. But the advice above for a clip-on will work very well for growing plants at a low cost, and I would recommend you go with HDBenson's recommendation.

What plants do you want to grow? 

I don't think you want any more light on that 10Gal, but if you did there's the Beamswork Razor.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered the stingray and hood, and I have fish that jump, I need a hood, and I want to grow low-med light plants, I will post a list in a minute.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

All fish jump. Just saying. Giving your fish something overhead like floating/emergent plants will give them less insensitive to jump. All my tanks are open top and I have Bettas. Never had a jumper in almost ten years except one neon tetra once bc my roommate's dog jumped up at the tank.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

If I put floaters they block the light from the other plants and I have a catfish that jumps and hits my full hood light everyday


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

What is in your tank?!? A channel cat or, red tail!? Lol.

Bump: And what's your plant list?


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

I lost my notebook that has the list, and all muly passwords


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

found the notebook 
list of plants(in no particular order), wont get all just all should be available at my LFS or petco, i know a few are higher light then what i will have, but i just want to try some.

Foreground
Banana plant
Dwarf baby tears(experiment)
anubias nana
crypt parva
pellia(if i can get at LFS)

Midground
cardinal plant
crypt wendtii(green)
crypt lutea
java fern lace

Background
bolbitis heudeloti
crypt balansae
ruffle plant(Echinodorus martii)

thats all


----------

